# Some recent pens - first picture post



## Mintman (Oct 22, 2012)

The first is a Roman harvest fountain tip wrapped in ebony, the second is also a Roman Harvest FP in Red Mallee burl and the last is a Majestic JR RB in splated oak.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice pens, Marc. The ebony looks especially nice.


----------



## Mintman (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks!  I've been resisting making that my carry pen!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 22, 2012)

"Resistance is futile."


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful!  I would love to have any on them, but the classic look on the ebony is probably my choice as well.  Very nice.

Harry


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 23, 2012)

Enticing collection of pens.  
Neat and classy.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 23, 2012)

All are very beautiful.  Nice work!


----------



## Cabhog (Nov 18, 2012)

Some good looking pens!


----------



## orlandopens (Nov 19, 2012)

Great looking pens!  I like to work with ebony and I love the elegant look.  But I have problems with the finish.  Care to share your process?


----------



## Mintman (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments!


Ken, I've had my best success with ebony by applying a couple of wipes with denatured alcohol after sanding and before applying ca.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 19, 2012)

That spalted oak pen is my favorite, but they are all great!


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 20, 2012)

All of them are chic and majestic!





_________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 21, 2012)

The pens looks really nice.

I didn't see anyone mention this so you will get more folks viewing your pens if you post the thread in the Show Off Your Pens forum section Show Off Your Pens! - International Association of Penturners This forum is mainly for talking about how to take better photos and I know I just stumbled on this when checking to see if there were any new posts here recently.


----------

